# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  How do I design this SQLite d/b correctly?

## SpokaneDude

I want to create a d/b in SQLite with two tables: Customer and Orders. Each Customer can have many Orders; (I understand that's a one-to-many relationship). Each Order can have many "line items" (a line item is a specific order for an "item"), in addition to the credit card info, terms and shipping info (non-address type info). I need the ability to find all of the orders for any particular customer, but do not have to find the customer based on an order.

This is what I have so far for the Customer table:


```
[db executeUpdate:@"CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS CustData ("
 "BUS_NAME TEXT PRIMARY KEY NOT NULL, "
 "EMAIL TEXT, "
 "PHONE TEXT, "
 "SHOP_NAME TEXT, "
 "SHOP_ADDR1 TEXT, "
 "SHOP_ADDR2 TEXT, "
 "SHOP_CITY_STATE TEXT, "
 "SHOP_ZIP TEXT, "
 "SHIP_NAME TEXT, "
 "SHIP_ADDR1 TEXT, "
 "SHIP_ADDR2 TEXT, "
 "SHIP_CITY_STATE TEXT, "
 "SHIP_ZIP TEXT, "
 "NOTES TEXT)"];
```

This is what I have for the Order table:



```
[db executeUpdate:@"CREATE TABLE Orders ("
 "CUST_ID TEXT REFERENCES CustData, "
 "ORDER_NBR TEXT, "
 "SALES_NAME TEXT, "
 "CREDIT_CARD TEXT, "
 "EXP_DATE TEXT, "
 "CID TEXT, "
 "NOTES TEXT, "
 "PCS INTEGER, "
 "PATTERN TEXT, "
 "STYLE_NAME TEXT, "
 "PRICE DECIMAL)" ];
```

PCS, Pattern, Style_Name and Price are considered the "line items".

My question is: is the correct way to define these tables with regard to the "line items", or is there a better way?

----------


## skhanal

You should have OrderDetails table and have one to many relation from Order to OrderDetails.

----------


## SpokaneDude

Thank you... that will work for me...  :Big Grin:

----------

